# Fast growing, emergent plants



## Mischka (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm doing some research about using a vase for a NPT. The vase is about 12" tall with a 5" diameter opening. The volume is about 1 gallon. No filters/heaters/artificial lighting will be used. The vase will be in an area that receives 4 hours of indirect afternoon sun during the Winter, and 6 hours during the Summer.

My idea is to plant it heavily with fast-growing plants that do well in an emergent environment. Blooming plants would be ideal. As for fish, I may house a killifish (still doing research) or a betta.

All that said, does anyone have any suggestions for fast-growing and emergent plants?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Without artificial light of some sort, I'm not sure that emergent plant would have enough light. However with your setup, you could try submerged plants (Elodea, Java moss, Java Fern, etc) and some emergent plants. _Bacopa monnieri _and _Rotalia rotundifolia _have done very well for me growing emergent in 1 gal bowls in which I keep Red Cherry Shrimp.

I just use a desk lamp for my two Shrimp bowls. It's worked out very well. Please note that there's a soil underlayer in the bowls.


----------



## Mischka (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Diane,

I could definitely set up a small desk lamp for supplemental light. Your picture is pretty much what I'm looking for. Is light the defining factor for growing emergent plants?


----------

